# First gsd.Adopt or buy a puppy?



## Jambarino (Jan 31, 2011)

Im looking to get my first gsd sometime in the summer and i am thinking of adopting rather than buying a puppy.What concerns should i have for adopting other than not knowing what bloodlines the dog is from?Also does anybody know of any reputable rescues in South Carolina?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bless you for thinking about adopting! Just start looking and clicking on our rescues on this forum and you'll start seeing the different rescues attached to them. There are many wonderful GSD's that need homes and will need homes in the summer too!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jambarino said:


> Im looking to get my first gsd sometime in the summer and i am thinking of adopting rather than buying a puppy.What concerns should i have for adopting other than not knowing what bloodlines the dog is from?


Here's the thing about that. Bloodlines allow you to kind of predict how a puppy is going to turn out, but there's always a big unknown. You don't know exactly what you're going to get with a puppy until he's grown. With an adult rescue, on the other hand, what you see is what you get. You already know how big he is, what color he is, if his ears are going to stand or not, what his temperament is like. If you go through a good rescue that uses a foster home system, the foster should be able to tell you his likes and dislikes, how he is in the house, if he's stand-offish or a snuggler, how he is with kids, cats, small dogs, etc. There's not that big unknown that you have with even the most well-bred puppy. 

Of course, you don't necessarily know what his health is going to be like in 10 years, but you don't know that with a puppy either. If you buy a pup from proven, tested bloodlines from OFA tested parents and grandparents and great-grandparents, you're looking at spending $1000-$1500, give or take. With adoption from a rescue, you'll spend about $200-$300. For that price difference, you can have the dog pre-checked by your vet before you adopt.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I wonder if you are close enough to Southern Cross GSD Rescue? 

Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue

SOMETIMES, the parents or mom are in rescue too. Then you have a better idea. 

Or you can look at a young adult and that helps too. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting that Jean 
I was just going to say...that Southern Cross is REPUTABLE (key word...make sure you adopt through a reputable rescue) and has puppies. Although adopting an adult is a great option too 
In any event...a REPUTABLE rescue is going to have their dogs living with a foster home and be able to match you to the appropriate dog for you. Reputable rescues dogs are already completely vetted too. 

Noble is in SC and reputable as well (but no puppies at this time)

Good luck!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've done both and got a wonderful, beautiful adult GSD through a local rescue. She recently left me at about 14. I had her for around 7 years. I would do it again. Last year, I bought a German import puppy. He's wonderful, too, but cost several thousand dollars and I'll never do that again. I love him dearly, and he's been a really sweet puppy, but I'm not a puppy person and having to watch him like a hawk was draining and very time consuming. It did have its rewards, though. Also, I wanted a puppy because I was after a very specific look. I now have this terrific dog with (bear with me those who've heard this a million times.) ears that stand up here and there during the day, but, more often than not, one or the other flippity flops. It might be more endearing if I had paid a couple of hundred dollars for him at a rescue. Love me some Dexter, but he looks like a goof more than the noble beast I had envisioned. About rescues, I didn't get a dog from her, but went to visit ** removed by Admin as per instructions of rescue owner to NEVER have her rescue mentioned on this board***. She usually has wonderful dogs there and I wouldn't hesitate to get one from her. She's terrific. (Assuming it's ok to mention rescue names?) Good luck and I think you'll love and enjoy your GSD no matter where you get him or her.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I had a nightmare experience with one of the rescues mentioned, so do please research and maybe get references if possible.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*.*

*It is always good to get references on rescues, including the one the poster above recommends. *


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is a good thread to help you decifer what is a good rescue 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...how-distinguish-reputable-rescues-others.html


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard question - our 1st GSD/Aussie mix was adopted at 3months old. She already had three different homes between foster families and the shelter. She was timid as a youngster and not very social when older with other dogs. As a companion for me she was the best, never needed a leash, super loyal.

Our second pup we decided to buy. The breeder trains police dogs and treated all pups as if they were going into that field and exposed them to loud noise, etc, and socialization. He also offered some free training classes and vaccinations. Since he is only about 30 miles away I can continue to get support and training/advise when needed and our dog was able to be exposed at an early age to many other GSD's and the early socialization was great!

Comparing both, we've had a better experience getting the dog from a supportive breeder. We've rescued several feral cats, so I feel we've done our civic duty as far as rescuing at this point. Hope you find a great companion and friend!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yikes! You mean the rescue I mentioned never wants their organization mentioned on this board? Is that common? Sorry, I had no idea since I don't have a personal relationship with said rescue.


----------



## klau25 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just recently rescued a german shepherd myself, her name is Lexi. being a first time owner i am super nervous. luckily her foster mom is great and have been giving me great supports. telling me things she knows about Lexi. I think that's one advantage of getting a rescue. getting great support from foster parents. i did consider getting one from a breeder before too, but i just don't have the time to take care of a puppy because i live by myself and work everyday. Lexi is great, a little timid, but she's already house trained and very comfortable in the crate. those alone will save me hours of headache. there's are other issues with her of course. i really need to build up her confidence, and mine too in some ways. but i am looking forward to build that bond and relationship with her. here are some good information from the rescue i got Lexi from on why you should adopt instead. not saying you should get from a breeder, just showing you some reason why you should adopt.

MAGSR.ORG - Providing Adoption And Rescue Services For German Shepherd Dogs In Maryland

MAGSR.ORG - Providing Adoption And Rescue Services For German Shepherd Dogs In Maryland


----------



## Jambarino (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the information.Im not dead set on a puppy but i would like adopt one that is around 6 months to 2 years old.A young 8 week old puppy may be too much for me and my girlfreind to take care of so a young gsd that is already housebroken and socialized is a plus.Also i would get familiar with the breed and be able to know in the future if we can handle a young puppy from the start.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is this your first dog or your first GSD? if you don't know dogs i think you should get a puppy so you can learn from it and train it. i think
you should go to puppy class and then an OB class. you have
to spend a lot of time training and socializing. diffenitely get professional
help from day one.


----------



## Jambarino (Jan 31, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> is this your first dog or your first GSD? if you don't know dogs i think you should get a puppy so you can learn from it and train it. i think
> you should go to puppy class and then an OB class. you have
> to spend a lot of time training and socializing. diffenitely get professional
> help from day one.


This is my first gsd.I have owned a doberman,mutt,lab,and a terrier mix.All were raised from 8 weeks old so i am familiar with puppy training.


----------

